# I'm overdue...



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

in introducing myself.

I'm CerysCrow, and my husband and I have been hauting our home since 2004, the Halloween after we were married. It's our favorite holiday, bar none.

Our haunt is not quite the same as everyone's haunts here, but we are totally into it and all things Halloween none-the-less. (In addition, I am a extremely interested in anything paranormal.)

I have been quite impressed with all the ideas I've seen here thus far, and am looking forward to all that you guys come up with in the future!

It's a great board - I am so glad that I found it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Cery..and to everyone else i missed.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome CerysCrow!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice of you to make your introductory post your 32nd post. A lot of people wait til at least their 40th.


hee hee hee

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the party!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hell O & Welcome


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome CerysCrow.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy no matter its all about ideas and inspiration


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Glad to have you here.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cool house....neat setting to haunt! I really liked the pix of your tombstones...were they foam? BTW....I totally respect having a haunt that is "different from everyone else". Keep those ideas original! Welcome....glad your here!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome CC. Love the lighting on your house.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks, for the welcome, everyone.

dave the dead: thanks for your comments. The tombstones are actually plywood. (This year we plan to use pine, instead.) I draw out the pattern on the board and then my husband cuts them out and sands them down. Next, I paint them, using regular latex exterior house paint. I paint all edges to make sure the wood is sealed. Lastly, we put a few coats of spar urethane to give the tombstone a waterproof seal. This year we plan on making many more, adding in several new styles and sizes. I also might experiment with adding some relief to a few of them.

Vlad: Thanks! It's really hard to photograph the lighting, so I really appreciate your comments. We plan on adding more spotlights this year, additional lightning in the rear of the yard, as well as adding in some green lighting around the front door.

Again, thanks to all for the welcome.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree with the rest of em... great lookin house very original... i love it..  welcome!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 9, 2007)

Welcome CerysCrow!!


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! Hope ya like your new home! There's lots of vonderful ghouls and boils here that are willing to help ya if ya just scream! :>


----------

